

Hacker News for Applied Mathematicians - davidxc

Hi, I&#x27;m a student who&#x27;s currently studying computer science and thinking about a double major in applied math.<p>I&#x27;m fairly interested in applied math, and I&#x27;m wondering if there are any Hacker News style forums for applied mathematicians (where people talk about applied math, the various industries that applied mathematicians work in, etc..). I realize that this is kind of vague, but it would be great if people could list some forums that seem to fit the description of hacker news for applied mathematicians.
======
eccstartup
There is a Q&A style site

[http://scicomp.stackexchange.com/](http://scicomp.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
davidxc
That website looks good. Thanks!

